# Sm4Him Godspeed Sharon :(



## PixelRabbit

With a heavy heart I come to share that after a long hard fought battle our dear friend Sharon passed away this afternoon .  Godspeed my friend


----------



## Ysarex

Very sorry.

Joe


----------



## SCraig

That just ain't right.  Why is it always the good ones.  Godspeed Sharon.


----------



## 480sparky

We have lost a great companion, and while we will remember the great times we had......our hearts will mourn.


----------



## snowbear




----------



## Gary A.

Sad.  Rest In Peace, Sharon.


----------



## Dave442

So sorry to hear about Sharon. 

David


----------



## jcdeboever

Not good news. However, She is in a better place.


----------



## limr

****. ****. Goddamn ******* bullshit. **** **** ****. I just ******* can't.


----------



## Trever1t

wow, i've been out of the loop a bit. Sad to hear. Cancer sucks.


----------



## astroNikon

NO
Rest in Peace Sharon, we'll miss 'ya here


----------



## waday

Very sad to hear this.


----------



## SquarePeg

So sorry to see this. Was thinking about her the other day when we were discussing rose of sharon.


----------



## snowbear

Feb21_9439editweb by Sharon  Monett, on Flickr

Rest in Peace, sweet lady.  You are missed.

(I don't think she's mind my posting her photo)


----------



## DarkShadow

This very said news.Only knowing Sharon as much as possible behind a Keyboard I know she was a terrific person and the pleasure was all mine of knowing her and certainly will not forget her. Thanks to Sharon for all the wonderful picture she shared with us all and  all the help she has given me with bird photography. Godspeed Sharon.


----------



## manny212

so sorry ugh . sad


----------



## EIngerson

Oh no. What horrible news. Rest in Paradise Sharon. My thoughts and prayers are with your grieving family and friends.

We didn't lose a friend, we gained a shutterangel watching over us. 

We will miss you dearly.


----------



## mmaria

The truth is that we knew each other only behind the keyboard and that I've never met her in "real life" but.... does that even mater?

I spent a lot of my "real life" time with her.
She made me laugh constantly.
I enjoyed reading her posts no mater with whom she was talking to.
She was funny, intelligent, full of positive energy.
She was a great person.
She was my friend, and my "tpf mom"
She was in my real life.

I'm glad I have a couple of her pictures in my home, I can see her handwriting on the back side...




Oh .................................. F.CK!!! F.CK!!! F.CK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So sorry you spent your last months fighting!
       



I've never heard of the expression "Godspeed", had to google it...
It seems like a right expression.

Godspeed Ma!


(Leonore told me, had to come)


----------



## Raj_55555

I remember checking the last thread a couple of days earlier and was happy to see Timor's message that everything is working out for her. I just can't believe it!

No amount of word can express our grief, I think it wouldn't be an overstatement to say that the TPFers have lost a very important part of their family. May your soul rest in peace Sharon, I will wholeheartedly miss you as will the rest of us!


----------



## weepete

So sorry to hear. My heart goes out to her family and friends


----------



## goooner

Terrible news, may she rest in peace


----------



## The_Traveler

sorry,

Lew


----------



## pjaye

My heart feels broken. She will be so missed.


----------



## ronlane

So sad. Rest easy Sharon.


----------



## annamaria

My heart is very sad. She was a good hearted sweet person that will truly be missed.  I knew her from here as well and I was glad I had the privilege of knowing her.  May God comfort her family.  Sharon I will miss you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dagwood56

So very sorry to hear this. I was just thinking of her the other day, wondering how she was doing.... Rest in peace Sharon.


----------



## 480sparky

She's not going to 'rest in peace'.

Rather, I suspect she's gone to St. Peter' Photo Store and got her hands on the Nikon D95000 with the 5-5000mm f/0.7 pancake kit lens by now.

And if there ain't no cameras in heaven, then she's going to be veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry disappointed!


----------



## PixelRabbit

((Big Hugs)) all.

I still don't even know what to say this morning.  Sharon and I joined TPF within a month of each other, we both had our very first  DSLR in our hands and we wanted to learn.  She was a big part of my journey, we helped each other, cheered each other on, and I think we drove each other to be better.

It seems Sharon drove a lot of people to be better, she was pure in her faith in God, oh how she loved her family and friends, and she was passionate in her pursuit of photography.  The outpouring of love for Sharon here and on Facebook is a testament to a great life she built around herself, we were all blessed to be a part of it.

This is a song that has been posted many times by Sharon's loved ones so I'm going to share it with all of you.


----------



## Overread

Pixel my greatest thanks for coming here to share this news with us; its not an easy message to give at any time and I thank you for taking the time to tell us. 

It's very saddening news to hear indeed; she was a great person and a big part of our community here - she will be missed. 

Snowbear - I think she'd be happy to be remembered in such photos; a beacon of life and energy!


----------



## The_Traveler

If Terri wants to coordinate a gift to any appropriate charity in her honor, count me in.

Perhaps a remembrance to her church?
In any case, count me in.

Lew


----------



## KenC

Sad news.  She'll be missed on here and it just won't be the same.  I began to miss her presence very soon after she stopped posting.


----------



## baturn

Very sad. RIP Sharon.


----------



## 480sparky

On a lark, I called her cell phone.  Her son answered.

Services are planned for Sunday.  I inquired if there was any charity she has specified for donations, but he wasn't aware of any. I said I'd call back Monday to see if the family had made any decisions about it.

He also apparently has access to her Facebook page and said he'll start posting information there.


----------



## limr

Thanks, Sparky.


----------



## terri

I'm so sorry to hear this.  Unexpected news, considering the last we heard she was doing better.      I'm sure her family is gutted. 

Thank you so much for letting us know.   I was kinda hoping she would start dropping by again.  She was wonderful to know, and our TPF family will miss her.


----------



## paigew

So sad. My thoughts are with her family.


----------



## sup_dgp

I was sad when I heard this news. May she rest in piece. Thank you Sharon for such a lovely gift!!


----------



## Big Mike

Sad news.  My condolences to her family and friends, both on-one and IRL.


----------



## Rick50

Wow, very sad. RIP Sharon!


----------



## The_Traveler

There is a FB notification about Sharon and I asked about a named charity for donations in lieu of flowers. 
will post here when/if answered.


----------



## vintagesnaps

I'm so sorry to hear this. She was so much fun, always had a funny story about whatever she had going on. Thanks to PixelRabbit and those of you who are keeping everyone posted.


----------



## JacaRanda

Damn


----------



## annamaria

We have such a great big family of TPFers here that cares about each other.  It's so good and comforting to see how everyone has responded here today. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiesniper

Such sad news. My condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

sad news condolences for friends and family


----------



## terri

Last year, when enough folks were itching for TPF to carry on with the Photo Challenge contest, we asked for volunteers from the members. .. someone willing to step in and take the bull by the horns. 

Sharon was the first person to step up.   After I got her the access to the Contest moderators forum, I said something to the effect of, That's it, girl...now, get to work! !  

Sharon replied that she'd be happy to, if she only knew what to do.  Then in typical Sharon fashion, she quipped, "Come to think of it, that's not unlike my day job."

That was July 30, 2015.   We laughed a lot that day.


----------



## jcdeboever

I bought a photo from her for my Grandma's 100 birthday and Grandma just loved it. She was super great to deal with. My thoughts and prayers go out to her family.


----------



## pixmedic

she was every bit the southern belle in person as one would expect from her forum persona. 
her presence will be missed.


----------



## tirediron

Damn...   Been off-line for a few days and missed this.  What a ****ing shame!


----------



## Gary A.

Sharon was such a positive and active member, I think it would be nice if the forum could make some sort of dedication to honor Sharon. Some type of permanent memorial.


----------



## tirediron

Gary A. said:


> Sharon was such a positive and active member, I think it would be nice if the forum could make some sort of dedication to honor Sharon. Some type of permanent memorial.


I think that's an outstanding idea - how does one execute it in onlineville?


----------



## 480sparky

tirediron said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon was such a positive and active member, I think it would be nice if the forum could make some sort of dedication to honor Sharon. Some type of permanent memorial.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's an outstanding idea - how does one execute it in onlineville?
Click to expand...


Start a GoFundMe page.


----------



## tirediron

480sparky said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon was such a positive and active member, I think it would be nice if the forum could make some sort of dedication to honor Sharon. Some type of permanent memorial.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's an outstanding idea - how does one execute it in onlineville?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Start a GoFundMe page.
Click to expand...

But with what end goal?  What form does the memorial take?


----------



## Overread

Sparky - that wouldn't be homage so mch as more fundraising and I think a couple have asked the family if there's a charity she would have liked donations to go toward. 


A thought though is that those who met up with her might consider producing a small booklet together of photographs of her. Something that could be presented to the family 

Another would be to produce a book of her works to be presented to the family - however that would be more tricky and require someone local who can at least access her computer and her photography. It might be a thought; many of us have many photos in digi-world but very few in print. Again it could be some very nice memories for the family


----------



## 480sparky

tirediron said:


> But with what end goal?  What form does the memorial take?



Since her son told me she hadn't specified any one charity, it will need to be open-ended for the moment.  But I suspect it will either end up for cancer research or a faith-based organization since both were very important to her.


----------



## 480sparky

Looks like we have our answer:


Sharon Monett's Obituary on Knoxville News Sentinel




> In lieu of flowers, donations can be sent to Meridian Women's Ministries, 6513 Chapman Hwy, Knoxville TN, 37920, or to the LIVE5 Foundation (UTMC cancer support and research), www.livefivefoundation.org/donation.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Thanks Sparky.

Maybe have a photo book made? make two copies, one for each son? If someone has some of her photos and the family is OK with it. We could chip in for costs.

Something on the site stickied to share her photos? Putting anything online you never know if a site would get sold or discontinued eventually. So that might need to be done knowing it may not be permanent.


----------



## alv

rest in peace


----------



## tirediron

vintagesnaps said:


> Thanks Sparky.
> 
> Maybe have a photo book made? make two copies, one for each son? If someone has some of her photos and the family is OK with it. We could chip in for costs.
> 
> Something on the site stickied to share her photos? Putting anything online you never know if a site would get sold or discontinued eventually. So that might need to be done knowing it may not be permanent.


THAT is a wonderful idea, or even just a couple of big prints?


----------



## BlackSheep

Oh I'm very sorry to hear this, she was such a vibrant writer here on the forum.

In terms of a memorial, what about  renaming the photo of the month contest with her name included? I remember that she volunteered to help with it before she got ill.


----------



## 480sparky

BlackSheep said:


> Oh I'm very sorry to hear this, she was such a vibrant writer here on the forum.
> 
> In terms of a memorial, what about  renaming the photo of the month contest with her name included? I remember that she volunteered to help with it before she got ill.



I second the motion. All in favor?


----------



## limr

480sparky said:


> BlackSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I'm very sorry to hear this, she was such a vibrant writer here on the forum.
> 
> In terms of a memorial, what about  renaming the photo of the month contest with her name included? I remember that she volunteered to help with it before she got ill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I second the motion. All in favor?
Click to expand...


Aye.


----------



## snowbear

There is no need for a vote.  It is my baby and will have a new name.

The only decision to be made is whether to use her real name or her screen name.


----------



## snowbear

Or both.


----------



## BlackSheep

slightly off topic, but Snowbear, my apologies I mis-remembered which contest Sharon was running when I posted my last  post, just now I realize that she was running the photo challenge one, not the photo of the month. Sorry about that, I haven't been on here a lot lately.


----------



## snowbear

Actually, she took over both of them when the previous mod got busy with other things.  I volunteered to take both when she got sick.

I have a theme for the next Photo Challenge (or two) that Sharon would love.


----------



## otherprof

PixelRabbit said:


> With a heavy heart I come to share that after a long hard fought battle our dear friend Sharon passed away this afternoon .  Godspeed my friend


Thanks for sharing this sad news, and thanks for all the care and kindness you provided to her.


----------



## LarryLomona




----------



## coastalconn

Wow, so sorry to hear about Sharon


----------



## runnah




----------



## CherylL

So very sorry to hear the news.  My condolences to the family and friends.  I am not on here often, but I remember her abstracts before she started birding.  One photo was of turtles sunning themselves on a log in the lake.  They were all lined up posing for her.


----------



## astroNikon

CherylL said:


> So very sorry to hear the news.  My condolences to the family and friends.  I am not on here often, but I remember her abstracts before she started birding.  One photo was of turtles sunning themselves on a log in the lake.  They were all lined up posing for her.


Oh yeah I remember that too
Loved that one


----------



## snowbear

CherylL said:


> So very sorry to hear the news.  My condolences to the family and friends.  I am not on here often, but I remember her abstracts before she started birding.  One photo was of turtles sunning themselves on a log in the lake.  They were all lined up posing for her.



I really liked her frozen soap bubbles.


----------



## NancyMoranG

Oh no! I have hardly been on this year but this is so sad to come back and hear!
Thoughts and prayers for her family.
We will all miss her.


----------



## FITBMX

How did I not see this sooner..... 
Good by Sharon...


----------



## FITBMX

This hits so freakin close for some reason............


----------



## limr

FITBMX said:


> This hits so freakin close for some reason............



I know how you feel


----------



## jcdeboever

She was a sweety pie, I miss her. Her bird photo gave so much joy to my wife's grandmother before her passing. She also helped me with a PM when someone was pretty rough on me in a critique.


----------



## FITBMX

limr said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> 
> This hits so freakin close for some reason............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know how you feel
Click to expand...


I lost a great friend to cancer before, and spent three summers after that volunteering at a camp for children with cancer. I have just been around it too much, it just......... I don't know..... hits me hard, I guess...


----------



## FITBMX

jcdeboever said:


> She was a sweety pie, I miss her. Her bird photo gave so much joy to my wife's grandmother before her passing. She also helped me with a PM when someone was pretty rough on me in a critique.


----------



## jake337

Rest in paradise Sharon


----------



## Peeb

I'm late getting the news. ****!  Cancer sucks


----------



## Dao

I'd not been here much lately ....  and ....     
RIP Sharon.

I do not know most of the people here in person.  Just based on the posts I read here and I really feel in real life, a lot of you guys are very nice person and Sharon in one of them.


----------



## minicoop1985

F*ck cancer. May you rest in peace, Sharon.


----------



## pgriz

Came back, and felt something missing...  No, someone's voice that should be there and is silent.  Then I saw Charlie's reference to Sharon's memorial photo contest, and KNEW.  I've met Sharon only on the internet, mainly on this forum.  I admired her resilience, her spirit, her sense of humour, her ability to laugh at herself.  I admired her faith, and her talents, and her character which manage to squeeze through the rather dry and impersonal lines of text on a forum.  It was almost like she parted them a little like the slats on a blind, and peeked through at us.  While I "knew" her rather briefly, I am glad that I was able to share a little of this space with her, and be blessed by her interest and curiosity.  Thank you, Sharon, for touching us with your grace, humility, and effervescent love of life.  We may miss you, but certainly I will remember you.  Rest in peace.


----------



## Nevermore1

I've been away for nearly a year and am very sad to see this.  I will miss seeing Sharons posts and amazing photos.  Cancer is horrible on both the patient and their family.  I have been dealing with it now for 10 years with my Mom (part of the reason I'm not on here much, life gets so busy).

Sent from my SM-N915T using Tapatalk


----------

